# [HARDOCP] NFS: THE RUN, Game is capped @30 FPS



## tian105

Quote:


> Unfortunately, that potential was squandered due to a nasty console reality, this game is locked at 30 Frames Per Second. Even if you turn VSYNC off, you will never get above 30 FPS in this game on the PC. The engine has been locked and there are no configuration file commands that we know of to overcome this game FPS cap. Even RAGE, as bad as that game was, capped its FPS at a more respectable 60 FPS on the PC. *It is completely unacceptable for NFS: The Run to be capped at 30 FPS on the PC. This is a racing game for crying out loud, the exact type of game where one wants and needs high FPS for fluidity and control. With the performance that is capable on PCs today with dual and quad-GPU configurations, and displays up to 120Hz, it is absolutely insanity and a nail in the coffin, for NFS: The Run to be capped at 30 FPS. It is a disgrace and an insult to the Frostbite 2 engine.
> *
> Due to the game being locked at 30 FPS we cannot show you performance differences between video cards because they all perform the same in this game. We will show you an example. In the graph below we have played for a few minutes in this game on GTX 580 SLI at 2560x1600 Ultra settings.


I was almost sad when i read this..because This was a racing game which I kind of looked forward to... I guess I wont be buy this game any time soon...

Source: http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/11/15/need_for_speed_run_performance_iq

EDIT: I couldnt resist even after knowing the game is capped @30fps.. I bought and the gameplay itself is actually fun.. but it feels so stuttered @30fps.. and i have a 120hz monitor.. which does not help at all. i will try setting up the monitor's refresh rate at 30 and see if the games gets any smoother..


----------



## Ganglartoronto

I wasn't going to buy this interactive movie(let alone NFS) game the minute I got wind of it. This just puts the nail in the coffin.


----------



## ljason8eg

Hello steering input lag. What a joke.


----------



## Bit_reaper

"A lot of swearing goes here" what is it with game companies thees days. Why for the love of god can't they remove the cap from thees games when they do the porting. I mean honestly leaving fps caps in games is so zero effort on the devs part that its not even funny. Not only does the game look choppy @ 30FPS but the way thees games are made it cause the input lag to go through the roof


----------



## Kentan900

Well it's made for consoles since they make a bigger profit with it.


----------



## Psyren

Regardless of platform, who the hell plays a racing game at 30 FPS O__o


----------



## jellis142

... No. Not buying unless they remove the cap, or config files can be tweaked. Accidentally leaving in console UI elements, lowering graphics and adding content, and having loads of bugs on release day is acceptable for me.

Capping a game at 30fps, on rigs that can VERY easily run much higher then that, is a disgrace. Do they even make mainstream monitors at 30Hz? No







So don't treat a PC game, built on an amazing engine, like a capped console copy. Because I was really looking forward to this...


----------



## XAslanX

Leave it to EA to ruin yet another game.


----------



## G. Callen

That's a real shame as like the reviewer had high hopes for this game due to Frostbite 2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAslanX*
> 
> Leave it to EA to ruin yet another game.


It's a design decision by the developer where does EA come in all this? It's the same reason why Dragon Age 2 was crap because Bioware made a crap developer decision. Developers make a wrong decision here and there all the time, some are just more prevalent than others.


----------



## Brutuz

Above 30fps for a racing game? Really?

FPS, yes, you do need as high of a FPS as you can get..But an arcade racer? Not so much...


----------



## somebodysb2

Well I might as well buy this POS on Xbox now..


----------



## XAslanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G. Callen*
> 
> It's a design decision by the developer where does EA come in all this? It's the same reason why Dragon Age 2 was crap because Bioware made a crap developer decision. Developers make a wrong decision here and there all the time, some are just more prevalent than others.


EA owns the NFS name thus they develop and publish it.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> Above 30fps for a racing game? Really?
> FPS, yes, you do need as high of a FPS as you can get..But an arcade racer? Not so much...


You kidding? Racing games definitely need 60+FPS as much as an FPS, especially if you play online.


----------



## kenpachiroks

Okay.... why have they done this?


----------



## NateN34

Yes, the key word is arcade. Anything "arcade" needs 60.


----------



## Psyren

60FPS for a racer on console is more than doable.

I decided to pull out my copy of Dirt 1 for my Xbox after not playing it for so long. I put it away after 10 minutes... Dat Lack Of 60 Frames :|


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> Above 30fps for a racing game? Really?
> FPS, yes, you do need as high of a FPS as you can get..But an arcade racer? Not so much...
> 
> 
> 
> You kidding? Racing games definitely need 60+FPS as much as an FPS, especially if you play online.
Click to expand...

Never seen anyone complain when they're at 30fps rather than 60 in a racer...


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren*
> 
> Regardless of platform, who the hell plays a racing game at 30 FPS O__o


I agree. 60 fps at the minimum for racing games. More is better. Too choppy at 30 fps when changing directions.


----------



## bulow85

I planned on getting this game, not a big fan of the latest NFS games, but since this was made on the frostbite 2 engine i had my hopes up...
But THIS:doh:, made me change my mind.... NOT getting this!


----------



## Velathawen

This thread completely reminds me of all the people who promised to boycott SC2 because it didn't (and still doesn't) have lan.


----------



## ressurrectin

Hang on, a *PC* game with a *FPS Cap*
What is going on? Are we moving backwards again? -.-


----------



## Wishmaker

I guess I will not buy this. I don't have CFX to play at 30 FPS


----------



## jacobrjett

This game has gone from a maybe, to a laugh lol

What a stupid decision hahaha


----------



## GameBoy

30fps is fine for a racing game. Quit your whining.

Still, it's stupid to cap the FPS on a PC game.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> This thread completely reminds me of all the people who promised to boycott SC2 because it didn't (and still doesn't) have lan.


I won't even give this response a respectable counter response... *facepalm.jpg* should suffice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameBoy*
> 
> 30fps is fine for a racing game. Quit your whining.
> 
> Still, it's stupid to cap the FPS on a PC game.


Not trying to be rude, but i guess you're the "target market" here. You know, those ppl who don't care about frame rates, and physics, etc. You just want the OMGLATESTNFS :/


----------



## Riou

Do the people that say 30 fps is enough even play racing games?


----------



## Newbie2009

Just give EA your money and shut up. If you annoy them they will ban you. If there is any problem which is their fault, thank you for your patience.

My hate for EA is coming back.


----------



## GameBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> Do the people that say 30 fps is enough even play racing games?


I played racing games on my 4850 at around 30-35fps, and I now have a 5870 and play them at 60fps. I don't feel much of a difference in fluidity.


----------



## pjBSOD

Even if it's not the end of the world and it's still at a playable framerate, why the hell cap it at 30 regardless?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*
> 
> Hello steering input lag. What a joke. Goodbye NFS


Fixed


----------



## jimbosst

I picked it up last night, never opened it so I will be taking it back today.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

I wish they'd stop abusing the Need For Speed name and create crap like this. It was good with Shift and Hot Pursuit, before we had the horrible Undercover, now we have The Run to spoil the streak


----------



## Blk

NFS is dead anyway...


----------



## Xristo

Iv been playing this and its actually really good , the frames are locked due to how the engine works they didnt do it to tick everyone off .

To be quite honest even at 30Fps i enjoyed it , it didnt feel laggy at all it was very smooth ... just not 60 Fps smooth but its different and hard to explain , just enjoy the game how it is because its awsome it really is , you shouldnt talk before you have played the game .

I been playing @ 4800 x 900 on ultra settings getting constant 30FPS not even a hiccup off 1 x 6970 and it looks amazing .. really loving it

maybe a patch will come along for the whingers .

The game is only 2 hours long ontop of all this , though i have played through it once and eager to play through it again







maybe a few times try the run with different cars crack better times etc ...

you can see the resemblence with bf3 , mostly the lighting and soft textures .


----------



## manolith

LOL. the worst part is that there are still people out there that buy NFS games.


----------



## yeahi

No AA bad keyboard controle it's made for console not pc it's a big disappointment


----------



## Xristo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> LOL. the worst part is that there are still people out there that buy NFS games.


Lets just say i wouldnt pay $79.99 for it , its worth about $40-50 with only 2 hours of gameplay .. but it is a game you would play again imo , just because it was that good .

I hope need for speed shift 3 is next , frostbite engine please ! no cap .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yeahi*
> 
> No AA bad keyboard controle it's made for console not pc it's a big disappointment


force AA ? i have through CCC and it works .

must be too much hassle , you should buy a console .

i play on wireless controllers , who would use a keyboard for a driving game ? that would suck









its not a console port , do your research .. if anything the console version is a port of the pc game .. how could it be the other way around ? producing a game on PC gives you alot more headroom for an awsome game rather then making it soley for console then porting it to pc , it just doesnt happen like that ..

not every game has everything you want unfortunatly , we should be lucky we even get these titles on pc .. its the console players that buy need for speed more than anybody EA are just nice enough to share there awsome stuff with us pc gamers .

everyone complains about everything , inevitable .


----------



## Anarion

Lame Game.


----------



## yeahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> must be too much hassle , *you should buy a console .
> i play on wireless controllers , who would use a keyboard for a driving game* ? that would suck


i use the keyboard to play all the driving games and i do very well with it in online races , and when i said AA iam talking about FXAA and MLAA
Quote:


> you cannot use it here there are no AA options in-game. A PC game with no AA options? This is just nuts, absolutely insane to do. What are the game developers thinking? With the powerful video cards of today, and the myriad of AA options available from Frostbite 2 why gimp this game with no AA options? We want the ability to turn on MSAA, 2X, 4X and 8X AA and FXAA. We want control over these options. When you combine the 30 FPS cap with no AA options it is severely holding back the potential of Frostbite 2 and is an insult to the graphics engine


----------



## Xristo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yeahi*
> 
> i use the keyboard to play all the driving games and i do very well with it in online races , and when i said AA iam talking about FXAA and MLAA
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> you cannot use it here there are no AA options in-game. A PC game with no AA options? This is just nuts, absolutely insane to do. What are the game developers thinking? With the powerful video cards of today, and the myriad of AA options available from Frostbite 2 why gimp this game with no AA options? We want the ability to turn on MSAA, 2X, 4X and 8X AA and FXAA. We want control over these options. When you combine the 30 FPS cap with no AA options it is severely holding back the potential of Frostbite 2 and is an insult to the graphics engine
Click to expand...

each to their own , i only use keyboard and mouse for FPS games .

You can force AA in CCC , its easy to do so .

There must be a reason for them to leave these options out , maybe it was badly coded and they couldnt get it to run smoothly enough at higher frame rates , not enough time ... so they hid there faults with an fps cap ?

we will just have to wait for an explination .. the game just got released


----------



## manolith

you use a keyboard to play racing games? well you cant even conside this a racing game. but racing games like f1 2011 and rfactor are games that should not be played with a keyboard. get a wheel.


----------



## guyladouche

I'm not saying it's "okay" that it's capped at 30fps, but comparing something like...Crysis, which ran at 30fps on my old system, it's more than acceptable playable fps. More is always nicer.

But what I don't understand is why people think that just because it's a "racer" it would need more fps than some other game.


----------



## Scorpii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameBoy*
> 
> 30fps is fine for a racing game. Quit your whining.
> 
> Still, it's stupid to cap the FPS on a PC game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guyladouche*
> 
> I'm not saying it's "okay" that it's capped at 30fps, but comparing something like...Crysis, which ran at 30fps on my old system, it's more than acceptable playable fps. More is always nicer.
> 
> But what I don't understand is why people think that just because it's a "racer" it would need more fps than some other game.


30fps is very much NOT okay for racing games. The difference in 'feel' between a 30fps and 60fps game is very, very noticeable. For example, playing F1 2011 on console (30fps), feels sluggish and unresponsive. Playing on PC, 60fps, excellent. It's no longer the game being the limiting factor, it's your ability.

From your statement I assume you've only ever played very arcade style racing games. If you ever play any more realistic racing games, (and want to be any good), then 60fps is a must, as you need the control and responsiveness.


----------



## Xristo

FXAA for Need for speed the run

If you dont want to force it via CCC or nvidia control panel

Copy the files into the main directory , you now have FXAA antiliasing .

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D98HK9F0

the game looks alot better now , all we need is to lift that cap !! still plays smooth for me though , and i wont game below 60FPS ..


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> FXAA for Need for speed the run
> If you dont want to force it via CCC or nvidia control panel
> Copy the files into the main directory , you now have FXAA antiliasing .
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D98HK9F0
> the game looks alot better now , all we need is to lift that cap !! still plays smooth for me though , and i wont game below 60FPS ..


Wanna share where you got these files? Not that many people will be willing to trust a random megaupload link you know....

OT:
I might still get this game. Though from watching reviews, all i can do is sit and miss NFS:MW. :/


----------



## preachp

Hi All,

I just spent near $300 on a 6950 and they want ot cap it at 30FPS???? That's like saying I'm going to put a 60MPH sped regulator into a Dino Ferarri and if you disable it, it won;t run. Only thing to say is this is stupid!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

DEFINITELY a disgusting representation of Frostbite 2. I'll be staying farrrr far away from this game unless it is patched.


----------



## nouky

not to mention that a megane RS just blast by a gtr35 (both stock) on snow, me being the 35 driver and the RS being cpu controled.


----------



## One_too

Oh great! Another console port! Once again PC players are treated like second class citizens!


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Probably going to be fixable through an .ini file or something...


----------



## lordikon

Sounds like something a patch could fix, no reason to force a 30fps v-sync on a PC game.


----------



## pzyko80

people must remember that this is a console port. therefore tailor made for consoles and the programmers and devs probably just left it as is. as they did not want to spend programming hours recoding for a smaller piece of the market. I do agree it sucks for pc guys but it is what it is and we should just stop whining.

Edit: and it wont be long till a person out there develops a mod to uncap fps. i know that it shouldnt be up to the people to do it but it has always been that way for pc gamers


----------



## captain_clayman

it doesnt matter, the game sucks anyways.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless*
> 
> Wanna share where you got these files? Not that many people will be willing to trust a random megaupload link you know....
> OT:
> I might still get this game. Though from watching reviews, all i can do is sit and miss NFS:MW. :/


This site contains something close to that of the same files. Probably the original source too for the Megaupload link as well.

You can use this in just about any game you want, this Nvidia developer is awesome for it. Enjoy.

http://www.assembla.com/spaces/fxaa-pp-inject/wiki


----------



## Behrouz

Was anyone actually expecting anything more than a lousy console port after playing Hot Pursuit last year? You can safely consider the entire series milked.


----------



## somebodysb2

Wheres all the UG3 pleas?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

horrible, SHIFT series FTW


----------



## pengs

NFS has been a joke since Underground.
If you try anything less than 45fps or 50fps in a competitive racing game, you might as well call it a day.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengs*
> 
> NFS has been a joke since Underground.
> If you try anything less than 45fps or 50fps in a competitive racing game, you might as well call it a day.


Yeah since Undergound NFS has become an interactive fast and furious DVD, with the exception of Pro Street, Shift and Shift 2 And even those \re terrible.


----------



## homestyle

Porting racing games over to the pc are as easy as you can get.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> Lets just say i wouldnt pay $79.99 for it , its worth about $40-50 with only 2 hours of gameplay .. but it is a game you would play again imo , just because it was that good .
> 
> i play on wireless controllers , who would use a keyboard for a driving game ? that would suck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not a console port , do your research .. if anything the console version is a port of the pc game .. how could it be the other way around ? producing a game on PC gives you alot more headroom for an awsome game rather then making it soley for console then porting it to pc , it just doesnt happen like that ..
> not every game has everything you want unfortunatly , we should be lucky we even get these titles on pc .. its the console players that buy need for speed more than anybody EA are just nice enough to share there awsome stuff with us pc gamers .
> everyone complains about everything , inevitable .


wait only 2 hours of gameplay?
It's cheaper to go 360 then to the pc.. GTA 4 is a great example of 360 to pc . GTA 4 was never designed for the pc and it shows it, part of it being a bad port. That being said most games today are MULTI PLATFORM.


----------



## Raiden911

With all these console ports, where's the push from Nvidia or AMD of their high end graphic solutions? Don't they influnece devs to some extent.

with more of these consoles ports and more public outcry, hopefully the devs will do something about this. I mean, this is MADNESS!


----------



## SupaSupra

Man, and I had been following this game for so long, I was going to buy it. But never mind now.


----------



## GameBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpii*
> 
> 30fps is very much NOT okay for racing games. The difference in 'feel' between a 30fps and 60fps game is very, very noticeable. For example, playing F1 2011 on console (30fps), feels sluggish and unresponsive. Playing on PC, 60fps, excellent. It's no longer the game being the limiting factor, it's your ability.
> From your statement I assume you've only ever played very arcade style racing games. If you ever play any more realistic racing games, (and want to be any good), then 60fps is a must, as you need the control and responsiveness.


Nope, that's pretty much just your opinion. The control and responsiveness at 30fps is more than enough in my experience.


----------



## Fortunex

Some people have low standards. I've tried playing racing games (GRID, Dirt 2/3) at 30FPS, it sucks ass.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAslanX*
> 
> EA owns the NFS name thus they develop and publish it.


Black Box, while owned by EA, are the developers of Need for Speed: The Run. EA themselves are not developing it, they are publishing it.


----------



## Accuracy158

I wasn't going to buy this game anyway.

I read the title of this thread and thought it was referring to the consoles but having a 30 FPS frame limit on PC is ridiculous. I'm sure a lot of our PCs should be able to run this game at 100+.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Some people have low standards. I've tried playing racing games (GRID, Dirt 2/3) at 30FPS, it sucks ass.


It's worse with race simulators.


----------



## Blindrage606

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganglartoronto*
> 
> I wasn't going to buy this *interactive movie*(let alone NFS) game the minute I got wind of it. This just puts the nail in the coffin.


Word. Lol.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameBoy*
> 
> Nope, that's pretty much just your opinion. The control and responsiveness at 30fps is more than enough in my experience.


Its actually more of a fact than an opinion. Your control inputs become quite delayed at 30 FPS compared to 60. I would go as far to say it would be impossible to play a racing game competitively with 30 FPS.


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Well, it's a console port. What do you expect? Though if they pull crud like this I'd rather it not even be released on PC. if companies do thing like this and PC gamers buy it anyway...soon every PC game will be doing things like this since it will be less time spent on it so they can focus more on the console version. Perhaps that is too pessimistic, but in my experience if you give an inch you usually will be expected to give a mile.

However, I bet it will not be hard to remove the cap our selves. No telling what it might do to the graphics though if they never tested the game about 30fps.


----------



## G3RG

Sadly this is part of an endless (or a cycle with a very unfortunate end).

Developer makes bad choice > pc gamers dont buy the game > developer figures poor sales are related to pc being "unpopular" > developer doesnt care about pc anymore > Repeat until pc gaming dies out.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*
> 
> Its actually more of a fact than an opinion. Your control inputs become quite delayed at 30 FPS compared to 60. I would go as far to say it would be impossible to play a racing game competitively with 30 FPS.


I wonder what people did on PS1 and PS2 then?


----------



## Scorpii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> I wonder what people did on PS1 and PS2 then?


They didn't competitively play even semi-simulation racing games, that's for sure.

I mean, look at the biggest franchise on playstation for racing (Gran Turismo). With the controllers they used to use buttons for the throttle and brake, and the d-pad for steering?? No wonder no-one complained about 30fps when you had this massive restriction on the control input in the first place.

If you want to be even at all competitive on racing games nowadays, you really need it to be 60fps, because the input lag is horrible at 30fps.

The reason it's so important in racing games is that there is such a fine line between doing a perfect lap and being off the track.

In an FPS, (mostly), you miss one bullet, it's no big deal really, you hit with the next one (obviously snipers are different...).
With a racing game, you miss the braking or turn in point by a meter, you're off the track, and your whole lap/race is ruined. And yes, it is that bad


----------



## RipperRoo

and there goes my 70$ man i just bought it today feeling kinda ripped off if they don't remove this cap anytime soon


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> Do the people that say 30 fps is enough even play racing games?


Currently on Origin: NfS: Pro Street

In my cupboard, I have the discs for Underground 1 and 2, as well as Carbon (Collectors Edition) and Most Wanted (Black Edition), I also owned Forza 2 and 3 as well as GT5 when I had a 360 and PS3.

So...Yes? I play them quite a bit actually, I'm running Underground 2 with a texture mod and I can tell you there is no difference between 60 and 30fps. You don't need the twitch reactions of the average FPS in a racer, you usually can see what's happening before it happens...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpii*
> 
> From your statement I assume you've only ever played very arcade style racing games. If you ever play any more realistic racing games, (and want to be any good), then 60fps is a must, as you need the control and responsiveness.


Erm...Hint: NfS is not a sim, nor was it ever.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GameBoy*
> 
> Nope, that's pretty much just your opinion. The control and responsiveness at 30fps is more than enough in my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Its actually more of a fact than an opinion. Your control inputs become quite delayed at 30 FPS compared to 60. I would go as far to say it would be impossible to play a racing game competitively with 30 FPS.
Click to expand...

But no-one is going to play a Need for Speed game competitively, I could understand if it's iRacer or GT6, but it isn't...Just about everyone who buys a NfS game these days is just buying it because it still is the best arcade racer series for PC. So like I said, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Skiivari

I was SOO looking forward to this /sarcasm


----------



## BLACKBIRD002

NFS II SE FTW


----------



## Deacon

Another Imba Fail from EA/BlackBox, srysly I'v heard they didn't even bother to change the quick time events keys, they show up has Xbox buttons, is this real? Another bad port, I simply refuse to buy games like this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> its not a console port , do your research .. if anything the console version is a port of the pc game .. how could it be the other way around ? producing a game on PC gives you alot more headroom for an awsome game rather then making it soley for console then porting it to pc , it just doesnt happen like that ..
> not every game has everything you want unfortunatly , we should be lucky we even get these titles on pc .. its the console players that buy need for speed more than anybody EA are just nice enough to share there awsome stuff with us pc gamers .
> everyone complains about everything , inevitable .


On another note, 30/60 FPS, yes theres a difference between both you might not care for it but its there, 60 fps is smoother then 30 fps, proof? Here:

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-what-if-uncharted-3-ran-at-60-fps

Personaly once I got use to 60 fps, 30 fps feels wrong, but thats just me.
edit:no memes thx~5entinel


----------



## Arni90

Ironic how every almost every new release of NFS is a step backwards
The latest Hot Pursuit is the only game breaking from this, and it was not really that great either.


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arni90*
> 
> Ironic how every almost every new release of NFS is a step backwards
> The latest *Burnout:* Hot Pursuit is the only game breaking from this, and it was not really that great either.


There fixed it for you.


----------



## BradleyW

Either the game devs are stupid or it is a funny joke they are playing on us.


----------



## Xristo

As a few people have said , the game plays fine at 30FPS theres no lag !

Everyone's thinking "30FPS" omg that would suck !! why dont you try the game before complaining ? its not a laggy , choppy unplayable 30FPS its actually smooth and you probably wouldnt notice if you didnt have frame monitoring .

The FXAA injection link i supplied was from [HARD [FORUM , similar topic posted on there .. lots of unhappy racers , people trying to fix DICE's mistakes .

it works fine , on any game .. all it does is force FXAA when you start the .exe

lets hope this gets game gets improvments .


----------



## Riou

If you want to make that perfect line to shave quarter-seconds off lap times, 30 fps is not where it is at.


----------



## Kedas

shift 2 was locked to 30 fps too i think, at least mine never passed 30 fps


----------



## digitally

Nerfed for Suckers.

sigh.


----------



## Vikhr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedas*
> 
> shift 2 was locked to 30 fps too i think, at least mine never passed 30 fps


It wasn't, I got 60fps constantly.

Personally I don't mind that much since it's an arcade racer, I would prefer to have 60fps+ but hopefully that gets patched in. My only problem with 30fps is really input lag, I'd rather have the controls be responsive than delayed like they are in The Run. However if I was playing something like LFS, iRacing, or GTR2 then I would not be happy with 30fps, I wouldn't be able to do well competitively in those games.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

I think the NFS Hot Pursuit has capped @ 60fps is really bad and now this is even worse.


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G. Callen*
> 
> That's a real shame as like the reviewer had high hopes for this game due to Frostbite 2.
> It's a design decision by the developer where does EA come in all this? It's the same reason why Dragon Age 2 was crap because Bioware made a crap developer decision. Developers make a wrong decision here and there all the time, some are just more prevalent than others.


Seeing as this was developed by EA, your point is moot.

And beyond that, you don't know how much influence EA has over the development.


----------



## shinigamibob

Well, here's hoping that they'll release a patch soon to fix this.... since they obviously weren't thinking when they slapped a cap on it.


----------



## chrisguitar

Regardless if its lead platform is console all devs need to pull their fingers out fo their ass's and make pc even playable with their games.

30 fps, I feel like i'm playing on an inbuilt gfx card.


----------



## Arni90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Regardless if its lead platform is console all devs need to pull their fingers out fo their ass's and make pc even playable with their games.
> 30 fps, I feel like i'm playing on an inbuilt gfx card.


The 30fps cap must actuaklly have been programmed in, why they removed AA and this cap is just ridiculously bad programming.


----------



## Benz

The game looks amazing and is really a lot of fun to play, but it's making me mad cause of the steer lag. I can't remember how many times have I restarted the Yosemite Approach level.


----------



## djriful

Other than 30FPS cloud discussion. When I saw those screenies, it made me think that NFS studio it isn't fully utilize Frostbite 2 engine yet. A lot of those elements in the game looks worse than Dirt 3. Dirt 3 graphic is far beyond. BF3 graphic is beyond as well because they knew how to use Frostbite 2 properly (made by them).

The city looks worse than GTA4 or similar. (Structures).

Anyways that's not all what's make the game fun. I'm looking forward into the script.


----------



## ezikiel12

Guys. You don't understand. This is actually a feature, just like customizable graphics settings and mouse input


----------



## Deacon

What bad porting is now a feature? That explains why theres so many awful ports out there.


----------



## Crouch

I saw some gameplay footage & it seems to run smoothly with no choppy performance at all


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> If you want to make that perfect line to shave quarter-seconds off lap times, 30 fps is not where it is at.


Nor is Need for Speed...It's an arcade racer through and through, hence why the complaints are just whiners.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> If you want to make that perfect line to shave quarter-seconds off lap times, 30 fps is not where it is at.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor is Need for Speed...It's an arcade racer through and through, hence why the complaints are just whiners.
Click to expand...

Well maybe the PC version of Battlefield 3 should be locked to 30 FPS as well. I mean its not srsbizniz competitive and it's slow enough that you don't need mad twitch skills


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren*
> 
> Well maybe the PC version of Battlefield 3 should be locked to 30 FPS as well. I mean its not srsbizniz competitive and it's slow enough that you don't need mad twitch skills


Err...BF3 can be competitive though?


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bit_reaper*
> 
> "A lot of swearing goes here" what is it with game companies thees days. Why for the love of god can't they remove the cap from thees games when they do the porting. I mean honestly leaving fps caps in games is so zero effort on the devs part that its not even funny. Not only does the game look choppy @ 30FPS but the way thees games are made it cause the input lag to go through the roof


This.

I still feel that Most Wanted was the last good NFS game...


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> Err...BF3 can be competitive though?


If BF3 ever went MLG for conquest I think I would be able to sleep and wake up later to find out the game is still going on


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> Err...BF3 can be competitive though?


So can NFS


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> 30FPS its actually smooth


Stick a 120hz monitor next to a 60hz monitor and drag a window around on both screens.
Case closed.


----------



## Mygaffer

Hahahahahahah!!! Talk about screwing the pooch! The laziest port in port history!

EDIT:So this is Frostbite 2 huh?


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren*
> 
> Regardless of platform, who the hell plays a racing game at 30 FPS O__o


A lot of console players, that is who. Many game on console are capped to 30fps. It is totally a platform thing so I don't know why you say "regardless of platform".


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Psyren*
> 
> Regardless of platform, who the hell plays a racing game at 30 FPS O__o
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of console players, that is who. Many game on console are capped to 30fps. It is totally a platform thing so I don't know why you say "regardless of platform".
Click to expand...

I have a console so i know that. The only racing games i've played on console that runs sub-60 FPS are old one's like Dirt 1. Can't remember others running sub-60 (I don't own any of the NFS games for this gen) so yeah :/


----------



## Bit_reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpii*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> I wonder what people did on PS1 and PS2 then?
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't competitively play even semi-simulation racing games, that's for sure.
> 
> I mean, look at the biggest franchise on playstation for racing (Gran Turismo). With the controllers they used to use buttons for the throttle and brake, and the d-pad for steering?? No wonder no-one complained about 30fps when you had this massive restriction on the control input in the first place.
> 
> If you want to be even at all competitive on racing games nowadays, you really need it to be 60fps, because the input lag is horrible at 30fps.
> 
> The reason it's so important in racing games is that there is such a fine line between doing a perfect lap and being off the track.
> 
> In an FPS, (mostly), you miss one bullet, it's no big deal really, you hit with the next one (obviously snipers are different...).
> With a racing game, you miss the braking or turn in point by a meter, you're off the track, and your whole lap/race is ruined. And yes, it is that bad
Click to expand...

I actually played Grand Turismo with a Wheel. Also the PS 1 runs @ 50hz interlaced so it was much smoother input vice then 30fps.


----------



## Xristo

some of youse fail to understand that if you increase the frame rate , the audio will be out of sync ..

check this out ...

need for speed the run . exe open in flexHEX , you can see its limited to 30fps .. im trying to modify this to run the game at 60fps with no lag in the audio .. any suggestions on the code ?


----------



## K2mil

I'm sure they remove the cap in future update. First they want to split the profits ( if any) plus collect feedback. I remember hot per suit had at least 4 or 5 patches


----------



## Phoenixlight

Isn't frostbite the same engine that Battlefield 3 uses? wouldn't have thought that it'd work for 2 completely different games. I would have thought that you'd be able to edit a file somewhere and change the FPS limit from 30 --> 60 or whatever but I haven't done it before so maybe it's not that simple.


----------



## Xristo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight*
> 
> Isn't frostbite the same engine that Battlefield 3 uses? wouldn't have thought that it'd work for 2 completely different games. I would have thought that you'd be able to edit a file somewhere and change the FPS limit from 30 --> 60 or whatever but I haven't done it before so maybe it's not that simple.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> some of youse fail to understand that if you increase the frame rate , the audio will be out of sync ..
> check this out ...
> need for speed the run . exe open in flexHEX , you can see its limited to 30fps .. im trying to modify this to run the game at 60fps with no lag in the audio .. any suggestions on the code ?


didnt you read my post ?

CLICK
http://cdn.overclock.net/3/34/3424c574_unledpq.jpeg

any game devs on here that can shed some light on altering this code to break the cap ? i changed the default from 1-(30fps) to 4-(60fps) and it didnt do anything .. still working on it

will update as soon as i can crack it i guess , someone will probably beat me to it .. still learning


----------



## BradleyW

NFS The Port.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> Err...BF3 can be competitive though?
> 
> 
> 
> So can NFS
Click to expand...

Except there's far superior games that are already used competitively...iRacing, anyone?

Need for Speed is the mainstream racing game, not the competitive one. (Not that the two are always different games, it's just that there's better competitive racers by far. Especially since most people who would play competitive would rather a sim over arcade..)

If you want competitive racing...Need for Speed isn't the series to watch, I'd thought everyone had worked that out when the PS2 was still relatively new, but obviously some got left behind.


----------



## Xristo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> NFS The Port.


Its not a port , with FXAA injection the game looks unreal .

playing this on console would suck , the quality would be horrendous .


----------



## Arni90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight*
> 
> Isn't frostbite the same engine that Battlefield 3 uses? wouldn't have thought that it'd work for 2 completely different games. I would have thought that you'd be able to edit a file somewhere and change the FPS limit from 30 --> 60 or whatever but I haven't done it before so maybe it's not that simple.


You know there are vehivles in BF3








I'd guess it was used because it gave better visuals/performance on consoles than the age-old engine they used from Underground (possibly even before that, I don't know) to Hot Pursuit.

What surprises me is that they must have deliberatively programmed *in* the 30 fps cap and removed AA settings. It's not even a shoddy console port at that point, it's a game you'd rather not release at all on PC.


----------



## Xristo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arni90*
> 
> You know there are vehivles in BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd guess it was used because it gave better visuals/performance on consoles than the age-old engine they used from Underground (possibly even before that, I don't know) to Hot Pursuit.
> What surprises me is that *they must have deliberatively programmed in the 30 fps cap and removed AA settings*. It's not even a shoddy console port at that point, it's a game you'd rather not release at all on PC.


thats exactly what they did







thats how the game was designed to work .

IF you increase the frame rate , the audio will be out of sync .. simple as that really .

who ever programmed the game will have to go back through it and alter the audio/visual update intervals

it will get fixed guarenteed , by the devs or a random cracker .. either way it will get fixed


----------



## Oupavoc

well this sucks, whats the point of having the top of the line hardware then?


----------



## Xristo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> well this sucks, whats the point of having the top of the line hardware then?


you wont be playing at a solid 30fps ultra settings with FXAA injection @ 1080p without good hardware .

the game is fine at 30fps anyway , seriously .

have half of you even tried the game ? or because you hear its "locked to 30fps" your just ranting anyway ?

try it before you complain , i am a gamer just like the rest of you .. i cant stand playing anything under 60FPS it feels choppy and laggy .. but this feels fine , compared to bf3 or crysis 2 at 30fps , it doesnt have that lag .

they did it because , thats the pace of the game ... 60fps u will probably find you will be going wayyy too fast , kind of like ridge racer .. and the audio will be out of sync ... no thanks!

dont think of it as "omg 30fps that sucks" think about how the game works and is designed to play and at what pace ? they did it for a reason , obviously .

some of you guys have no clue at all









ELECTRONIC ARTS have a team of very talented people , so do black box . They know what they are doing , more so than anyone on here .

complain all you want , or be thankful we got a game at all .. amazing game imo , yes could of been better .. so could have been everything else like skyrim and MW3 .. nothing is perfect but they did a great job .

this is what the game plays like , i cant see anything lag ... can you ?


----------



## Arni90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> you wont be playing at a solid 30fps ultra settings with FXAA injection @ 1080p without good hardware .
> the game is fine at 30fps anyway , seriously .
> have half of you even tried the game ? or because you hear its "locked to 30fps" your just ranting anyway ?


There's a reason I play on PC as opposed to console, a big part of that is 120 fps and not upscaled blurry graphics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> try it before you complain , i am a gamer just like the rest of you .. i cant stand playing anything under 60FPS it feels choppy and laggy .. but this feels fine , compared to bf3 or crysis 2 at 30fps , it doesnt have that lag .


Then you need your eyes checked, because 30fps is stuttery like hell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> they did it because , thats the pace of the game ... 60fps u will probably find you will be going wayyy too fast , kind of like ridge racer .. and the audio will be out of sync ... no thanks!


They did it because of shoddy coding and not giving a damn about PC gamers. 60 fps does not mean that the game will run at double speed, it means we get double the screen update frequency.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> dont think of it as "omg 30fps that sucks" think about how the game works and is designed to play and at what pace ? they did it for a reason , obviously .
> some of you guys have no clue at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELECTRONIC ARTS have a team of very talented people , so do black box . They know what they are doing , more so than anyone on here .
> complain all you want , or be thankful we got a game at all .. amazing game imo , yes could of been better .. so could have been everything else like skyrim and MW3 .. nothing is perfect but they did a great job .


Any game playing okay in 30fps will play better in 60 fps or even better at 120fps.

Obviously they do have talented people, but those talents are not directed at PC-gamers.
They should have spared themselves the effort of releasing on PC, the interface is horribly consolized, and the gameplay is trying to hard to be something that Need For Speed has never been about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> this is what the game plays like , i cant see anything lag ... can you ?


I noticed stuttering at 10 seconds and it continued for the next 30 seconds I bothered to watch.

Is it really too much to ask to get a game like Underground 2 or Need for Speed 3:HP again?


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arni90*
> 
> Then you need your eyes checked, because 30fps is stuttery like hell.


Seriously? No, really, _seriously?_ 20fps, yes, that's stuttery. 30fps? No, it isn't. In fact, that's regarded as the minimum fps to get smoothness...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arni90*
> 
> I noticed stuttering at 10 seconds and it continued for the next 30 seconds I bothered to watch.


That's funny, because a video wouldn't show stutter from having 30fps (Rather than having low fps, ie. 20 or below) because it's at 24fps.


----------



## Mr. 13

hate to say it, but another console junk


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*
> 
> hate to say it, but another console junk


So being stuck at a still fluid 30fps ruins the game, does it?

And being a console port ruins any game, right?

Then why are Skyrim and Mass Effect 2 so good?


----------



## Arni90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> Seriously? No, really, _seriously?_ 20fps, yes, that's stuttery. 30fps? No, it isn't. In fact, that's regarded as the minimum fps to get smoothness...
> That's funny, because a video wouldn't show stutter from having 30fps (Rather than having low fps, ie. 20 or below) because it's at 24fps.


The minimum fps to achieve smoothness depends very much on how much *motion blur* is applied. We see a lot of motion blur in movies, while most games lack any form of motion blur, this leading to higher framerates needed for a series of pictures to appear like smooth video.

My eyes are obviously superiour to yours, because I notice stutter in that video, quite a lot of it in fact. Just because you can't notice the stutter doesn't mean other can't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> So being stuck at a still fluid 30fps ruins the game, does it?
> And being a console port ruins any game, right?
> Then why are Skyrim and Mass Effect 2 so good?


He said console junk, to which I agree. This isn't a well executed port, this port can barely be considered a game.
Skyrim is acceptable because of actually quite good gameplay, adjustable AA, mods, and *the ability to get 60fps*.
Mass Effect 2 is a well-executed port, the engine at use is the flaw there for not having AA. Besides, Mass Effect also plays in 60fps, and the gameplay isn't so fast-paced to actually need 60fps. Any racing game, arcade or sim, will be a bad experience if it doesn't run at 60fps or more.


----------



## Xristo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> So being stuck at a still fluid 30fps ruins the game, does it?
> And being a console port ruins any game, right?
> Then why are Skyrim and Mass Effect 2 so good?


I agree with you , though both those games run at 60+fps even though they are a "port"

I believe its not as simple as wanting a higher frame rate , theres more to it than that ..

theres got to be a reason







i wish EA would inform us .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arni90*
> 
> The minimum fps to achieve smoothness depends very much on how much *motion blur* is applied. We see a lot of motion blur in movies, while most games lack any form of motion blur, this leading to higher framerates needed for a series of pictures to appear like smooth video.
> My eyes are obviously superiour to yours, because I notice stutter in that video, quite a lot of it in fact. Just because you can't notice the stutter doesn't mean other can't.
> He said console junk, to which I agree. This isn't a well executed port, this port can barely be considered a game.
> Skyrim is acceptable because of actually quite good gameplay, adjustable AA, mods, and *the ability to get 60fps*.
> Mass Effect 2 is a well-executed port, the engine at use is the flaw there for not having AA. Besides, Mass Effect also plays in 60fps, and the gameplay isn't so fast-paced to actually need 60fps. Any racing game, arcade or sim, will be a bad experience if it doesn't run at 60fps or more.


dude dont get me wrong please , i cant play any other game under 60fps .. even 45-50fps stutters too much for me , i have good eyes believe me .

This feels smoother than 50fps in most games , im usually one to complain but i dont mind .. its really not that bad .

Console junk ? i think that takes it too far .. the game is awsome







get over it , frostbite 2 engine / dx11 / native 1080p .. Gran turismo is console junk or TDU2 .. those are pathetic games .. like u said , console junk .

something i would never play again .

those games only look appealing when they are pre-rendered and shoved onto youtube , people are like OMGG SO REAL ! yeah right , wait till you play the game and realise it looks like gt4 on ps2 .

EA bring these titles out pretty quickly , they do a good job .

appreciate , or dont play it at all .. nobody has a gun to your head forcing you to play .


----------



## minaelromany

I didn't buy NFS HP even when it was on sale for 10$ because of the 60fps cap , and now THIS ?!


----------



## Phoenixlight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> didnt you read my post ?
> CLICK
> http://cdn.overclock.net/3/34/3424c574_unledpq.jpeg
> any game devs on here that can shed some light on altering this code to break the cap ? i changed the default from 1-(30fps) to 4-(60fps) and it didnt do anything .. still working on it
> will update as soon as i can crack it i guess , someone will probably beat me to it .. still learning


No I only usually just read a few posts on the first page, it takes far too long to read every single post but the work you've been doing looks promising.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> well this sucks, whats the point of having the top of the line hardware then?


There isn't and never has been, it's not necessary for playing games with and you should know that by now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaelromany*
> 
> I didn't buy NFS HP even when it was on sale for 10$ because of the 60fps cap , and now THIS ?!


It's really funny that you say that since you can't physically see more than 60FPS on your monitor regardless of how "good" you think your eyes are.


----------



## hak8or

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight*
> 
> No I only usually just read a few posts on the first page, it takes far too long to read every single post but the work you've been doing looks promising.
> There isn't and never has been, it's not necessary for playing games with and you should know that by now.
> It's really funny that you say that since you can't physically see more than 60FPS on your monitor regardless of how "good" you think your eyes are.


I am quite sure he is referring to the responsiveness of the game at such a high FPS.

I am playing it now, and I can honestly say that I would like it to be more "fluid" than now, I keep having this idea that it does actually appear stuttery to me, and it not having any AA options encourages the idea that this game is a fast and cheap port.


----------



## hak8or

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> thats exactly what they did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats how the game was designed to work .
> IF you increase the frame rate , the audio will be out of sync .. simple as that really .
> who ever programmed the game will have to go back through it and alter the audio/visual update intervals
> it will get fixed guarenteed , by the devs or a random cracker .. either way it will get fixed


What forum is this from exactly?


----------



## Lowend

Why not cap it @ 15









--i could not resist sorry--


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hak8or*
> 
> What forum is this from exactly?


OverclockZone its written on the pic.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arni90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> Seriously? No, really, _seriously?_ 20fps, yes, that's stuttery. 30fps? No, it isn't. In fact, that's regarded as the minimum fps to get smoothness...
> That's funny, because a video wouldn't show stutter from having 30fps (Rather than having low fps, ie. 20 or below) because it's at 24fps.
> 
> 
> 
> The minimum fps to achieve smoothness depends very much on how much *motion blur* is applied. We see a lot of motion blur in movies, while most games lack any form of motion blur, this leading to higher framerates needed for a series of pictures to appear like smooth video.
> 
> My eyes are obviously superiour to yours, because I notice stutter in that video, quite a lot of it in fact. Just because you can't notice the stutter doesn't mean other can't.
Click to expand...

But in general, 30fps on games is regarded as minimum, with proper motion blur (eg. Crysis DX10 mode) you can get it fluid at lower fps (Crysis is fluid at ~20fps still to me with motion blur)

Like I said, it's youtube. It won't show the type of stutter we're looking for properly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arni90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> So being stuck at a still fluid 30fps ruins the game, does it?
> And being a console port ruins any game, right?
> Then why are Skyrim and Mass Effect 2 so good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said console junk, to which I agree. This isn't a well executed port, this port can barely be considered a game.
> Skyrim is acceptable because of actually quite good gameplay, adjustable AA, mods, and *the ability to get 60fps*.
> Mass Effect 2 is a well-executed port, the engine at use is the flaw there for not having AA. Besides, Mass Effect also plays in 60fps, and the gameplay isn't so fast-paced to actually need 60fps. Any racing game, arcade or sim, will be a bad experience if it doesn't run at 60fps or more.
Click to expand...

If a racing game is a "bad experience" at less than 60fps...Why are so many other games fine at less than that? Like I said, competitive racing would need as much fps as possible but the average player won't notice the difference while playing unless they are actually looking for it...Like I said, if it was iRacing or GT I could understand as people do use that competitively, but I've not seen anyone play NfS competitively for a very long time.


----------



## Xristo

1. A new frequency becomes the target.

2. Range = pThis->mAttribute[ATTRIBUTE_SETFREQUENCY] - mCurrentFrequency

3. StepSize = range/number of frames.

4. It only makes sense for ATTRIBUTE_SETSLEWFRAMES to be 1 as default, 7 for 30 fps games and 4 for 60fps games.
1 - delaytime is immediately set to new value
4 - delaytime is set to 1/4 the way this frame, 1/2 way next frame, 3/4 way, then to new value on 4th frame
This value would be used for a fixed 60fps frame rate.

Note: in most cases a new value will be recieved every 3.125 rwac frames, so the pitch will slew naturally every 8th game interval update.

(ideally) 7 - delaytime is set in 1/7th increments over 7 frames. This value would be used for a fixed 30fps frame rate

Note: in most cases a new value will be recieved every 6.25 rwac frames, to the pitch will slew naturally every 4th game interval update.

(ideally), and a new step size is calculated every 7 frames.

5. While it will accept and work with values that are greater than 1, using this feature for other effects falls outside its intended use case.

*Going to an extreme number of frames would only be useful if the delaytime for the voice was being updated at a much lower rate.*
That being said, a game using AEMS, which updates at an interval that is a multiple of the rwac audio frame, and is time synched to the rwac audio frame - values of 2, 3, 5, 6 would benefit if they matched the AEMS interval.

For Frosted - if the AudioGraph Nodes were ever updated at a time synched interval from an rwac timer callback, it would also potentially benefit as noted above.

6. Frame rate fluctation on the game side will cause side effects from the intended use, but they should be no worse than what is currently happening.

a. slower frame rates - the frequency will reach its new target before the next value is sent in.
b. faster frame rates - the frequency will never reach its new target, but a new stepsize will be calculated to keep it approaching the new target.

Im going to try a few things out and post back


----------



## Khalam

on a side note, since we can all max the game out at 30 fps, is there any way if improving the graphic quality even further? like forcing 16xqaa etc?


----------



## Andrea deluxe

haahhahahahahahah most people need 60fps...

but I NEED 120fps!!!!

how is possible!!!! is the first pc game in history with 30fps cap.....

@ xristo

did you try a 120hz monitor with a game running @120fps?

if yes= you have eye's problem (i tell this after i read your opinion about 30fps cap)

if no= you are just in time to buy one (is the most amazing think you can try on your pc)


----------



## andrews2547

I just thought of something. If people play it in 3D will they only be getting 15 fps?


----------



## Arni90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> But in general, 30fps on games is regarded as minimum, with proper motion blur (eg. Crysis DX10 mode) you can get it fluid at lower fps (Crysis is fluid at ~20fps still to me with motion blur)
> 
> Like I said, it's youtube. It won't show the type of stutter we're looking for properly.
> If a racing game is a "bad experience" at less than 60fps...Why are so many other games fine at less than that? Like I said, competitive racing would need as much fps as possible but the average player won't notice the difference while playing unless they are actually looking for it...Like I said, if it was iRacing or GT I could understand as people do use that competitively, but I've not seen anyone play NfS competitively for a very long time.


Crysis isn't fluid to me (at Very High with motion blur) unless I hit 35 fps minimum single card. Running Crossfire, I need at least 45 fps to not notice stutter.

Stutter in youtube generally means stuttery gameplay, although examples proving otherwise exists.

Why are console peasants satisfied with 30 fps?
Because they don't know any better
Because they generally don't care as much about their gaming experience as some PC Gamers do
Because a lot of motion blur is appplied, which is straining on my eyes
Because field of View is narrow, meaning you'll see less differences between each picture when turning

This is all a matter of enjoyment, you can obviously deal with lower framerates than I, but don't expect me to sit here accepting your percieved requirements as fact for every single person.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arni90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> But in general, 30fps on games is regarded as minimum, with proper motion blur (eg. Crysis DX10 mode) you can get it fluid at lower fps (Crysis is fluid at ~20fps still to me with motion blur)
> 
> Like I said, it's youtube. It won't show the type of stutter we're looking for properly.
> If a racing game is a "bad experience" at less than 60fps...Why are so many other games fine at less than that? Like I said, competitive racing would need as much fps as possible but the average player won't notice the difference while playing unless they are actually looking for it...Like I said, if it was iRacing or GT I could understand as people do use that competitively, but I've not seen anyone play NfS competitively for a very long time.
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis isn't fluid to me (at Very High with motion blur) unless I hit 35 fps minimum single card. Running Crossfire, I need at least 45 fps to not notice stutter.
Click to expand...

The rest notwithstanding, you could possibly put that down to me using nVidia and you using AMD? I know AMD has more microstutter.


----------



## shinigamibob

So I bit the bullet and got myself a copy of The Run. I was very nervous to see what the effects of this 30fps cap would do, but I am honestly surprised and impressed. It looks silky smooth, and the input lag is completely un-noticeable. Just like the source said, any half-decent video card can run this at ultra without any problem. A single GTS 450 handles this perfectly without any stuttering at ultra @ 1080p. The speed of the game and the overall graphics really aren't going to you hinder you in any way. Before this game, I was under the impression that 45fps was the absolute minimum framerate for any game regardless of the type, and that 60 was ideal for racers. But, I'll be damned, this game runs amazingly at just 30fps.

Of course the glaring lack of anti-aliasing does detract from the overall look of the game, but thats few and far apart. The game does look amazing because of the Frostbite 2 engine, and the lighting really is unparalleled.

I think you guys should really give it a try before you condemn the game. I'm seriously enjoying this, but thats not to say 60fps wouldn't be even more amazing.


----------



## Arni90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> The rest notwithstanding, you could possibly put that down to me using nVidia and you using AMD? I know AMD has more microstutter.


I've tried both, my roomate has a rig with 2500k and 470 SLI. In games where both CFX and SLI works well, I don't seem to notice any less form of microstutter at the same framerates. That Tom's Hardware article was complete rubbish, and just advertising for Nvidia.
Just because you don't notice microstutter doesn't mean it stops existing at some magical framerate, the effect becomes decreasingly less noticeable the higher your fps goes, but it's never gone.

Also, microstutter is an effect of multiGPU-setups and the way these setups work, you'll *never* run into this issue on a single card.


----------



## Phoenixlight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea deluxe*
> 
> haahhahahahahahah most people need 60fps...
> but I NEED 120fps!!!!
> how is possible!!!! is the first pc game in history with 30fps cap.....
> @ xristo
> did you try a 120hz monitor with a game running @120fps?
> if yes= you have eye's problem (i tell this after i read your opinion about 30fps cap)
> if no= you are just in time to buy one (is the most amazing think you can try on your pc)


You don't need 120FPS you just want it. And it really doesn't make all that much difference. Switching from a hard disk drive to a Solid State Drive will give you a much more noticeable improvement.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arni90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> The rest notwithstanding, you could possibly put that down to me using nVidia and you using AMD? I know AMD has more microstutter.
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried both, my roomate has a rig with 2500k and 470 SLI. In games where both CFX and SLI works well, I don't seem to notice any less form of microstutter at the same framerates. That Tom's Hardware article was complete rubbish, and just advertising for Nvidia.
> Just because you don't notice microstutter doesn't mean it stops existing at some magical framerate, the effect becomes decreasingly less noticeable the higher your fps goes, but it's never gone.
> 
> Also, microstutter is an effect of multiGPU-setups and the way these setups work, you'll *never* run into this issue on a single card.
Click to expand...

It depends on the series (Eg. I got nearly no microstutter on HD4890 CFX, but my friend with HD6870 CFX does get some)

And I know microstutter doesn't stop existing at some frame-rate? I never said it does, but driver inefficiencies, bugs, etc can cause microstutter and AMD tends to get more of it, there's more sources than just Toms saying this too. That's not saying nVidia is impervious to it, either.

Microstutter is due to the amount of time it takes to go from one frame to another, it can happen on single GPU setups (But is far, far less obvious and no-where nearly as common as a multi-GPU setup) when the GPU has to say, wait for the memory for some reason.


----------



## Xristo

Guys , if you are experiencing bad stutter i suggest turning hyper threading off .. Works wonders in BF3 , it might in this also i havent tried it with HT on since i turned it off when BF3 was released .. Hyperthreading isnt for games

I set compatibility mode to win xp sp3 , it kind of reduces the texture flickering ..

*Make sure you have the latest 11.11 whql drivers installed

*install FXAA injection

theres no bugs or issues for me , no crashes etcc so its very enjoyable even though there is an fps cap .. im just in love with cars and the graphics top it off the scenery is jaw dropping , awsome experience .. especially in eyefinity


----------



## HesterDW

The NFS franchise is pretty much disposable now. Coming out with 2 games a year its clear they'll just throw out anything. None of them are innovative or memorable. Since MW I dont think they've made an NFS that anyone will remember after 2 years. I can't say I'm disappointed because I've grown to expect very little from the franchise. *Sigh* I give up.


----------



## Xristo

People are going to have to accept the concept of the game , we all know there will be a new need for speed we can free roam in possibly with frosbite 2.0 engine early to mid next year .

YOU GUYS DONT UNDERSTAND THIS IS THE START OF A VERY GOOD THING ..

games are evolving , let it be







this frosbite engine is only new and im sure the developers will learn to get the most from the engine .

BF3 had high expectations , if it had been capped to 30FPS the rage would be endless .

2012 is going to be a good year for pc gamers .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> The NFS franchise is pretty much disposable now. *Coming out with 2 games a year* its clear *they'll just throw out anything*. None of them are innovative or memorable. Since MW I dont think they've made an NFS that anyone will remember after 2 years. I can't say I'm disappointed because I've grown to expect very little from the franchise. *Sigh* I give up.


thats the good thing about it , waiting years for development sucks .. the game usually turns out rubbish anyway , nothing is memorable really


----------



## Behrouz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> People are going to have to accept the concept of the game , we all know there will be a new need for speed we can free roam in possibly with frosbite 2.0 engine early to mid next year .
> YOU GUYS DONT UNDERSTAND THIS IS THE START OF A VERY GOOD THING ..
> games are evolving , let it be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this frosbite engine is only new and im sure the developers will learn to get the most from the engine .
> BF3 had high expectations , if it had been capped to 30FPS the rage would be endless .
> 2012 is going to be a good year for pc gamers .


A pathetic 2-hour campaign(on the hardest difficulty), where all the good cars are locked away from you, just because you didn't buy a specific version of the game, is not what I consider the start of a very good thing









edit:
also origin exclusive? No thanks.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> People are going to have to accept the concept of the game , we all know there will be a new need for speed we can free roam in possibly with frosbite 2.0 engine early to mid next year .
> 
> YOU GUYS DONT UNDERSTAND THIS IS THE START OF A VERY GOOD THING ..
> 
> games are evolving , let it be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this frosbite engine is only new and im sure the developers will learn to get the most from the engine .
> 
> BF3 had high expectations , if it had been capped to 30FPS the rage would be endless .
> 
> 2012 is going to be a good year for pc gamers .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> The NFS franchise is pretty much disposable now. *Coming out with 2 games a year* its clear *they'll just throw out anything*. None of them are innovative or memorable. Since MW I dont think they've made an NFS that anyone will remember after 2 years. I can't say I'm disappointed because I've grown to expect very little from the franchise. *Sigh* I give up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats the good thing about it , waiting years for development sucks .. the game usually turns out rubbish anyway , nothing is memorable really
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, but unless you mean free roam in a car, it isn't a good thing. I play Need for Speed to race, not for a poor GTA clone...

And short development time sucks, it screws the games up because they can't do anything properly.


----------



## ipod4ever

the game does run smooth for only 30fps, quite enjoyable story mode to


----------



## qcktthfm1

Omg, my Q9550, 8G RAM & 4870 runs more than 30 fps in BF3 (medium setting)


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> People are going to have to accept the concept of the game , we all know there will be a new need for speed we can free roam in possibly with frosbite 2.0 engine early to mid next year .
> YOU GUYS DONT UNDERSTAND THIS IS THE START OF A VERY GOOD THING ..
> games are evolving , let it be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this frosbite engine is only new and im sure the developers will learn to get the most from the engine .
> BF3 had high expectations , if it had been capped to 30FPS the rage would be endless .
> 2012 is going to be a good year for pc gamers .
> thats the good thing about it , waiting years for development sucks .. the game usually turns out rubbish anyway , nothing is memorable really


I'm going to have to politely disagree with your statement that games are evolving, at least in this console generation. Maybe around 2014 when the new consoles are released will developers actually start caring about PC again. A question for some veteran PC gamers. Is this trend of catering to consoles new or is it a cycle that repeats during the last few years of a console generation? I just recently got into PC gaming during the year of the 360 release and it feels like PC gaming is dying now.


----------



## age_ruler1

COOL! We can all enjoy the console experience in our PC's now. Like a boss.


----------



## 8ight

If the game has the developer console (think ~) enabled, or unprotected configuration files it will still be a buy for me.


----------



## preachp

Hi All,
I will again restate my position on this. If I wanted to play games at 30FPS I would have bought a $200-$300 console. Since I spent more money and time than that on my PC both the 1100T and the 2600K I do not feel that some dingleberry pluckin' port programmer should cheap out by locking the FPS at 30 instead of creating the apporpiate timing loops within the game insure proper A/V synchronization. If they are going to do this then their economic times will get harder and mine will get easier because I *I WILL NOT SPEND TOP DOLLAR* on cheaped out game. Not much to it really. It isn't some great philosphical debate it is quite simple, want me to pay top dollar for a game deliver a game that is worthy of the price. Otherwise keep the game and I'll buy one that accomadates my needs by proper programming instead of cheap tricks like hosing me on locked frame rates because they didn't want to take the time to do it right.
Just my humble opinion, and fire at will.


----------



## Xristo

The thing is consoles dont support dx11 , the textures are smaller and all sorts of things which make the game look only half as good on a console .

So if you think playing this on a ps3 , with dx9 textures , upscaled 720p looks as good as playing on pc , you have issues .. sorry

the 30Fps cap sucks , but hey let me just say i can play this game @ 6080x1080 ultra settings with FXAA @ a solid 30FPS .. thats where the advantage is at with this game









Until they break the cap , which i dont think they will .


----------



## preachp

Hi Xristo,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> The thing is consoles dont support dx11 , the textures are smaller and all sorts of things which make the game look only half as good on a console .
> So if you think playing this on a ps3 , with dx9 textures , upscaled 720p looks as good as playing on pc , you have issues .. sorry
> the 30Fps cap sucks , but hey let me just say i can play this game @ 6080x1080 ultra settings with FXAA @ a solid 30FPS .. thats where the advantage is at with this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until they break the cap , which i dont think they will .


Then you spend your hard earned money on it and enjoy it and I'll hang on to mine until they decise not to put uneccessary restrictions in that limit the hardware.


----------



## Big-Pete

is there a fix or a file with the cap in it somewhere that someone knows how to change?!


----------



## abusori

People, just wait, I'm sure the cap will die eventually. In the meantime, BF3, Skyrim, Saint's Row 3, and Sonic Generations ought to keep you occupied. You know, pretending most of us don't have an insane backlog on steam with plenty of stuff to play already...


----------



## Skrillex

It's not unplayable at 30, I just prefer 60fps much more.


----------



## Varrkarus

Aww, come on! I was really looking forward to this game...


----------



## sixor

i need 60fps or nothing

the stupid lucas arts capped SW the force unleashed 2 at 30fps too, but there was an exe fix for 60fps, it was awesome, changed the game in an great way,


----------



## 8ight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *preachp*
> 
> Hi Xristo,
> Then you spend your hard earned money on it and enjoy it and I'll hang on to mine until they decise not to put uneccessary restrictions in that limit the hardware.


"...and preachp never bough another game again, the end."

In all seriousness: What is a restriction that "limits hardware"?


----------



## frankth3frizz

it's a dvd release of NFS world with a side of NFS hot pursuit! lol


----------



## xPrestonn

When, as a developer, do you make a decision like this without realizing at all that many users would hate it and not buy the game just for that reason?

You're developing a PC game, surely you know a little bit about your target audience...couldn't you at least include an .ini file?


----------



## Xristo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPrestonn*
> 
> When, as a developer, do you make a decision like this without realizing at all that many users would hate it and not buy the game just for that reason?
> You're developing a PC game, surely you know a little bit about your target audience...couldn't you at least include an .ini file?


When are you going to understand that its not as simple as editing the .ini file to adjust the maximum FPS ?

its not crysis

If you opened up the .exe for editing , you would probably understand ... it will take alot of modifications to the strings inside that exe for it to work at 60FPS and have audio thats in sync with gameplay .








might not ever happen , dont count your chickens .

need for speed is a bigger player on the console than it is on the pc , sales for the console would be majority of the market .

They just make extra cash off us pc gamers by porting the game , im not complaining atleast i get to play


----------



## chrisguitar

You guys don't understand,

*A racing game must be played at higher FPS than normal otherwise it is choppy, laggy, slow and the overall game feels like crap!*

Take dirt 3 for example, my gtx 570 runs it on DX11 ULTRA 1920X1080 4XAA and its runs at 75 FPS average and I still play that game ( I love racing games ) due to the feel because of the FPS.

As soon as I saw this thread I researched and saw that it was pointless buying this game on my pc considering its just wasted, consoles will run anything fine these days because devs know where the money is at.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> You must not have read all the posts , because a few people have stated very clearly that it doesnt feel like 30FPS .. its actually quite smooth even with the cap
> Its unfortunate , theres nothing we can do .. we can either enjoy the game or not play at all ?
> We all know 30FPS is on the low side , if you were playing crysis or bf3 you would really notice it .. but in this game you dont , its simple as that .
> nobody here is stupid , we see what we see .. if it was that bad , i would be the first to complain believe me . If it was so unplayable EA wouldnt have released the game to the public and spent millions on marketing the damn thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont want to play need for speed , then by all means i really couldnt care less im enjoying it , your loss .. Go play skyrim ride around on a pony or something , in the meantime ill be boosting my GTR from SFS to NEW YORK dodging traffic and cops at 300+km/h .
> As i said before if you didnt have FPS monitoring and were so picky , you probably wouldnt notice or care .. you would be having too much fun


I will enjoy my pony! My 1 HP @ a fluid 60 FPS in 120 Hz still beats your 500 HP in crappy 30 FPS.


----------



## xPrestonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> *They just make extra cash off us pc gamers by porting the game , im not complaining atleast i get to play*


This mentality is why we get screwed by terrible console ports in the first place


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *age_ruler1*
> 
> COOL! We can all enjoy the console experience in our PC's now. Like a boss.


LOL, love it!!!


----------



## xFALL3Nx

another reason why i hate consoles. they ruin everything, franchises, new releases old time remakes, everything. elder scrolls V is the best game ive played thats come out in the past 4 years on the PC.

all the COD's and battlefields have sucked. 2142 was my last real FPS.









R I P pc gaming.


----------



## Stalker

This just confirms it for me. I will never buy another NFS title, EVER. They really messed this one up. The whole game style reminds me of Undercover.
I hate this game. I honestly played 10 minutes and uninstalled it. Way to go EA!


----------



## Anth0789

Well I learned my lesson not buying another NFS game since they screwed up with Undercover thank god I didn't buy this one.


----------



## tjangel07

Can't this be fixed by vsync off and D3DOverrider?


----------



## abusori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjangel07*
> 
> Can't this be fixed by vsync off and D3DOverrider?


I doubt it. Looks like there's audio/video sync issues to work out and whatnot.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> another reason why i hate consoles. they ruin everything, franchises, new releases old time remakes, everything. elder scrolls V is the best game ive played thats come out in the past 4 years on the PC.
> all the COD's and battlefields have sucked. 2142 was my last real FPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R I P pc gaming.


Well you know ES V was primarily for consoles right?

I'm almost done the game and the 30fps cap feels know where near 30fps and those who say it does are lying just to bash the game. only 80 positions to go


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPrestonn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> *They just make extra cash off us pc gamers by porting the game , im not complaining atleast i get to play*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This mentality is why we get screwed by terrible console ports in the first place
Click to expand...

Sad thing is there is actually a lot of truth to that statement...


----------



## Phoenixlight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> another reason why i hate consoles. they ruin everything, franchises, new releases old time remakes, everything. elder scrolls V is the best game ive played thats come out in the past 4 years on the PC.
> all the COD's and battlefields have sucked. 2142 was my last real FPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R I P pc gaming.


Skyrim is from the consoles hahaha.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight*
> 
> Skyrim is from the consoles hahaha.


Please re-read my post. its not "from" the consoles, the console and PC versions are there own thing. The Elder scrolls is a PC Franchise. With PC mod tools and user customization, TES on PC is superior.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Please re-read my post. its not "from" the consoles, the console and PC versions are there own thing. *The Elder scrolls is a PC Franchise*. With PC mod tools and user customization, TES on PC is superior.


Not anymore it a it's not


----------



## Phoenixlight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Please re-read my post. its not "from" the consoles, the console and PC versions are there own thing. The Elder scrolls is a PC Franchise. With PC mod tools and user customization, TES on PC is superior.


It's a console port that's why the UI sucks so much on the PC.


----------



## Andrea deluxe

http://www.dsogaming.com/news/need-for-speed-the-run-black-box-might-remove-the-fps-cap-via-a-future-patch/

holy......


----------



## Xristo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren*
> 
> Sad thing is there is actually a lot of truth to that statement...


Yes unfortunatly , it is true .. blunt but true

with this game it is anyway , its obvious they never bothered to do much for us pc gamers .. They didnt even add antiliasing , thats a standard feature in 98% of pc games these days .

the 30FPS cap is another thing , its beyond me why they would do such a thing .


----------



## RallyMaster

This game sucks. I just played it on the Xbox 360 and the graphics are crap. Viewing distance is short. Cars have no interiors. Physics are wacky. There are so many things wrong with this game. The Frostbite 2.0 engine looks like it's more than 5 years old.

There's a good reason why this game is selling for $30 off at most retail stores and why it's not sold out. It's because it plain sucks.


----------



## marduk666

now i play the game and it is really cap at 30fps make no sense !!


----------



## Arni90

Tried this game yesterday, not going to buy it. 30 fps causes stuttering to my eyes, this was the PC-version on a single 6970 so microstutter is out of the picture. The gameplay is horrible, the AI sucks, the textures are worse than Hot Pursuit, massive input lag, the graphics are not comparable to BF3 in the slightest, did I mention the game sucks?


----------



## kennyparker1337

So I guess they did this to increase performance on consoles...

Not realizing that they destroyed their PC market share.

BOOM HEADSHOT.


----------



## Psykhotic

Looks good to me. How it plays is entirely another story.


----------



## SamTheJarvis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> So I guess they did this to increase performance on consoles...
> Not realizing that they destroyed their PC market share.
> BOOM HEADSHOT.


Or they do it deliberately to ruin the PC market, little by little, so a higher percentage of gamers convert to console, thus pushing up profits, and further lowering PC development budgets.

Remember every large developer/publisher is in that business to make money. ABSOLUTELY nothing else, so any decision they make, is very calculated and has a purpose. Currently PC gaming is a bit of a thorn in the gaming industry's foot, because it's more difficult to develop for and less people are PC gamers, so it only makes sense that they would want to drive people away from them, and that they can easily do through the media and PC content downgrading.

I believe they know *exactly* what they are doing with console ports (more profitable/discourages PC gamers) and limiting the FPS (making high end rigs redundant - discouraging PC gamers). They aren't just being stupid or shortsighted.

And what can we do about it? Complain? Write conspiritorial posts claiming they are bastards because they are only interested in money? Occupy EA?


----------



## skyn3t

well , i got the game as a present, for the first time playing *DAY 1* its was fenomenon *IMO* no crashes and run smooth even with 30FPS cap, story mode was fun, *DAY 2* crashes most all the time, and sometimes its hard to pass the autolog logon. i'm stuck on level 9 and can't continue to play anymore. things going bad for BB , and a lot people bale EA, its not EA fault. hope they fix this soon, i just want to give my 0.2 cents. to you guys.


----------



## james8

officially taking this off my wishlist.


----------



## Johnny Utah

^ ouch $70? The game is on sale for $30 on Impulse right now.

http://impulsedriven.com/nfsrun


----------



## BradleyW

Horrid stuttering.


----------



## flyingsaucers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Please re-read my post. its not "from" the consoles, the console and PC versions are there own thing. The Elder scrolls is a PC Franchise. With PC mod tools and user customization, TES on PC is superior.


The lead producer on Skyrim said: "We use the consoles as our lead SKU&#8230; So we develop towards the consoles and then porting to PC is usually not too bad actually ."

http://www.gamersmint.com/bethesda-consoles-to-be-the-lead-platform-for-skyrim-aim-to-make-it-really-accessible

Video proof: http://www.computerandvideogames.com/306184/behind-the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-video-interview/


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Horrid stuttering.


Are you using the beta drivers? I know the 285.62 causes stuttering its silky smooth with the 79 drivers


----------



## Xristo

There should be no horrid stuttering , on my 6970 11.11 whql drivers it runs perfectly at 30FPS , no stuttering .

Turn off hyperthreading , this stopped stuttering in BF3 *for me*.. NFS also uses frosbite 2.0 so this could fix it .

I advise to play this game with *hyperthreading off*

I have never tried the game with hyperthreading on , so i do not know if it does cause stutter but i do know it does in BF3 .. because i originally had HT on before BF3 was released , now i leave it off and everything works great ! no stutter in any game i play









HT is a gimp , only for specified apps that actually utilize it .. not games


----------



## alecstheone

Hello! I recently have a question.... I installed NFS the run and I cannot enter the game... It says the error about the driver but the problem is that I cannot update the driver as I have only a quadro 4000... The latest driver for this card is under 285.31 (which says in the error)
The question is if anyone has a clue how can I edit the registruy or smth like that to change the driver version because I dont know any other way to work around it.... Maby it'll still run if I can skip that error....


----------



## digitally

you could finish this game faster than CoD MW3. no joke. Physics is trash, its even worst than Hot Pursuit. AI(Rivals, Cops) will just overtake you at F1's speed. I never bothered to use my controller, been using the keyboard all the while.


----------



## sixor

well i just played this, and it is crap

yep 30fps is slugish, actually it feels like 40fps thanks to blur, but still 40fps is way too low, my eyes hurts, campared to grid running at 60 o 120 fps this game has nothing to do, even dirt3 reach 60fps without problem,

oh, great QTE in a racing game, that was the only thing missing for messing a game

dx11 features? only EA knows


----------



## dklimitless

I'm still yet to finish the game. I play it in very small bits.

I'm not one to complain too much abt the 30fps cap since it is still playable ( -__- ).

for the DX11 features, they can claim that because of frostbite 2 which is a DX11 engine for the most part


----------



## Dhalmel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> Never seen anyone complain when they're at 30fps rather than 60 in a racer...


Here's a guy who's never played a F-Zero game or any F1 racing game on the PC.


----------



## sixor

or even gran turismo on consoles


----------



## RipperRoo

Any info on the patch, will they even make one?


----------



## abusori

Doubtful. Maybe someone'll mod it or whatever. But from what I've heard of the game, and especially because they actually released the game in such a state, I don't think there's too many PC gamers who want to throw their money at them anyway.


----------



## SgtMunky

Dang this is bad news, why wo...... Oh wait, I read this a month ago


----------



## MM-K

lol 30 fps.

NFS series stopped being fun after NFS:3 hot pursuit. Anything after is just garbage.


----------



## XenoRad

Good thing I just bought a 120hz monitor. Seriously though I have little intention of even trying this game or any future NFS title until they make the cars handle even remotely like real cars and not cardboard boxes on shopping cart wheels.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Overreacting internet is overreacting. This game runs flawlessly smooth with the 30fps cap.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> This game runs flawlessly smooth with the 30fps cap.


Might just do that , but dosn't take away from the fact , just how horrible this game really is


----------



## abusori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Overreacting internet is overreacting. This game runs flawlessly smooth with the 30fps cap.


As far as I'm aware, there's no magic way to make 30fps look like 60fps, so I'd have to assume those who think it looks fine just aren't as sensitive to it. And the only way to know for sure would be to buy it/pirate it, neither of which I shall do.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abusori*
> 
> As far as I'm aware, there's no magic way to make 30fps look like 60fps, so I'd have to assume those who think it looks fine just aren't as sensitive to it. And the only way to know for sure would be to buy it/pirate it, neither of which I shall do.


30fps is the minimum required fps to be smooth, yes there is a difference between it and 60fps but I'm yet to see any shred of real evidence that it makes a difference in racing games, unless you include a load of forumers acting like it's the minimum required all of a sudden.


----------

